# Another cheese question



## velochic (Apr 6, 2006)

When we go over to Paris for visits, there is this restaurant in the 5eme. arrondissement (actually on the île near Notre Dame) where I always get the cheese pizza. On this cheese pizza is a french cheese similar to brie. It has the same chalky rind, but it is rectangular... about 4c. by 8c. in size. It is creamy and sweeter than brie. So delicious. I'd like to try to find the cheese, but I have no clue what the name is. Next time, I'll be asking, but in the meantime, does anyone have a clue what this cheese is called?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't enjoy ripened cheeses such as brie or camembere.  But if it's sweeter, could you mimick it using either Neufchatel or Creme' Freche' with a bit of powderd sugar and vanilla?  It might be worth a try.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Apr 6, 2006)

That description fits many, many French cheeses.

It could be Camembert. But, since you had it in France, I expect it was probably something more local.

If you are at a bookstore, look up "The Cheese Primer" and see if any of the cheeses fit the description.

Or maybe contact these folks Formaggio Kitchen. They know everything!


----------



## velochic (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!  

By sweet, I mean sweet in the sense of cheese being sweet.  I probably didn't choose my words very carefully.

And Jenny, thanks for the suggestions, but I don't live in the US. Thankfully we've yet to receive the full-force commercial blow of Barnes and Noble.

Was just wondering if anyone had a name for this cheese. If not, cool beans... I'll try to remember to ask next time we're there. Thank you!!


----------

